# Stay away from strawberry!!! DANGER



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

[attachment=1:3qu0bs51]DSC00346.JPG[/attachment:3qu0bs51]
[attachment=0:3qu0bs51]DSC00347.JPG[/attachment:3qu0bs51]
Fun day out on the berry. Ice not totally safe everywhere, like I like to go, but the bays all should have 5-6". I brought the camera up and had one toying with me. We watched him take my bait and then come over and bump my camera as if to say..."how ya like me now?" I rebaited and sent it back down. He came over to the camera again and bumped it with his snout. My bait went down again and I watched it go in his mouth and I yanked him all the way up to the surface. I asked him how he liked me now. It really was exciting and made the trip. Good to get out with some friends who enjoy walkin on water as much as I do. All was goin well till some bonehead knocked over his friend's power auger and broke some plastic parts. (Promise I'll fix em Koji!) Hope to do it again on Monday and I will try to get some recorded underwater action for ya'll to see (not monday though).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Uhh... nice title. Looks like a good day though!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

First rule of power augers - never leave 'em standing upright besides the risk of breakage it bends the shaft.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

6 inches of ice and a power auger? 

you shoulda kicked it over on general principle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, i've used one on 3 iches almost this whole year!! Smarter not harder. :wink:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Packbasket said:


> 6 inches of ice and a power auger?


You're darn tootn sonny!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had no Idea Travis Pastrana was a member of this forum, and that he ice fished. Can I pleaaaaaase get you autograph?


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like I need to get the ice gear out


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

take me bass fishin fixed and maybe


----------

